# Rescuing a Golden this weekend from 1 of our shelters



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

you have such a kind heart, good luck!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Any good names anyone can help me with naming this guy?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Aw! That is so great of you. He doesn't look like a mix in the picture, does he? So pretty.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Since he was rescued at Christmas and is a gift to you, how about something like Noel, Kringle, Dasher, Comet, or Buddy (from the movie Elf)?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

looks like a "Luka" to me!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh Kerri, I would be chomping at the bit to go get him right now. Call him Teddy, he looks like he needs a good cuddle.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

He Is Gorgeous!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Whatever you decide on the name, he's just precious. Thanks for stepping up and I look forward to hearing more about him. He needs a hug.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just so sweetlooking. I like the name Teddy because he will need lots of hugs and cuddles to help him get back that sparkle in his eyes. I cant wait to see more pictures of him.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Well....This morning I got a call that Retriever Rescue got him yesterday! Whoo Hoo! He got saved from that awful pound! I'll keep in touch with them to see how he is doing & when he gets adopted.
Thanks all...wish I could've got him!
But glad someone did!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks like a really beautiful Golden!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

He looks so sweet. Why was he not picking up his head?? Depression or illness?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

They said in the email he was not feeling well...but now that he is in a rescue hopefully he will come out of that shell...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like someone else saw the great gold in him.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He reminds me of Gage in body type, although Gage is darker. Gage is a big boy, long and lean, about 65 pounds. So glad he has been rescued.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oops...I'm glad he has been saved!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

What a gorgeous boy and Kerribear thanks for being willing to save him!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> What a gorgeous boy and Kerribear thanks for being willing to save him!


How could I not, he is so adorable & his coat is so light! Glad someone else from a rescue got him!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you know which rescue got him? So glad he's out of there!


----------

